# East Gippsland VIC & South Coast NSW



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 20, 2013)

Went for a month long trip to the East Gippsland area of Victoria as i do over summer every year, and also ventured a little into south coast Nsw. Found many interesting reptiles as usual and also some stunning frog species. Enjoy 




Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Red-Bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Red-Bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Red-Bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Red-Bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Red-Bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Lace Monitor (Varanus varius) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Lace Monitor (Varanus varius) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Jacky Dragon (Amphibolurus muricatus) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Gippsland Water Dragon (Physignathus lesueurii howittii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Gippsland Water Dragon (Physignathus lesueurii howittii) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Mainland She-Oak Skink (Cyclodomorphus michaeli) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Yellow-Bellied Water Skink (Eulamprus heatwolei) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Black Rock Skink (Egernia saxatilis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Black Rock Skink (Egernia saxatilis) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Eastern Blue Tongue (Tiliqua scincoides scincoides) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Peron's Tree Frog (Litoria peroni) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Peron's Tree Frog (Litoria peroni) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Lesueur's Tree Frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Lesueur's Tree Frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Lesueur's Tree Frog (Litoria lesueuri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Lesueur's Tree Frog (LitoriaLeafgreen6 lesueuri) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Leaf-Green Tree Frog (Litoria nudidigita) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Leaf-Green Tree Frog (Litoria nudidigita) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Leaf-Green Tree Frog (Litoria nudidigita) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Southern Brown Tree Frog (Litoria ewingi) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Blue Mountains Tree Frog (Litoria citropa) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Blue Mountains Tree Frog (Litoria citropa) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Green&amp;Golden Bell Frog (Litoria aurea) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr




Green&amp;Golden Bell Frog (Litoria aurea) by Matt Clancy Wildlife Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sd1981 (Jan 20, 2013)

Amazing photos matt, I'm a sucker for a Lacie pic but that eastern tiger and RBB both look gorgeous!!! I'm not a big elapid fan generally, but I'm being swayed!!!


----------



## eipper (Jan 21, 2013)

Go to genoa and mallacoota? Nice critters


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 21, 2013)

Some stunning pictures mate, you did the trip im about to go on in like a week, haha!


----------



## NickGeee (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm currently camping at pambula beach, and on the way stopped at cann river. Where you there?


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 21, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> Amazing photos matt, I'm a sucker for a Lacie pic but that eastern tiger and RBB both look gorgeous!!! I'm not a big elapid fan generally, but I'm being swayed!!!


 Thanks 

- - - Updated - - -



nickg said:


> I'm currently camping at pambula beach, and on the way stopped at cann river. Where you there?


 I was around pambula for a few days, have a look for diamond pythons there are heaps around there, I only saw roadkill ones though 

- - - Updated - - -



eipper said:


> Go to genoa and mallacoota? Nice critters


 Around that area mate, I like to keep my best locations secret though, but if your familiar with the area im sure you know a few of the hotspots


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 21, 2013)

um ew.
theres not tyleri on this post.
like i was told.
ew.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 21, 2013)

Very very nice pictures, you've done very well. If you ever come herping around Newcastle, let me know, you're getting very good at photography and I predict you'll only get much better.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 21, 2013)

Good photography Matt. I like the up close and personal approach. 8)


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 21, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> um ew.
> theres not tyleri on this post.
> like i was told.
> ew.


 I said I thought they "might" have been tyleri but they are peroni.

- - - Updated - - -



GeckPhotographer said:


> Very very nice pictures, you've done very well. If you ever come herping around Newcastle, let me know, you're getting very good at photography and I predict you'll only get much better.



Cheers mate, appreciate it


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jan 21, 2013)

Absolutely stunning photographs.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 22, 2013)

Mangy_Wombat said:


> Absolutely stunning photographs.


 Cheers Mangy_Wombat!


----------



## Pon62 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great photos Matt. I'm from East Gippsland so see a few of these critters. I get up to Merimbula occasionally so will have to have a look around Pambula for some diamonds. Any suggestions for sites?


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 23, 2013)

Pon62 said:


> Great photos Matt. I'm from East Gippsland so see a few of these critters. I get up to Merimbula occasionally so will have to have a look around Pambula for some diamonds. Any suggestions for sites?


 Thanks mate, Im not sure exactly i saw some roadkill ones but theyre everywhere on the south coast apparently


----------



## Hamalicious (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow that Gippsland water dragon is stunning, amazing photos, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Barrett (Jan 26, 2013)

They are some awesome photos! loving the Peron's tree frog


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 29, 2013)

Barrett said:


> They are some awesome photos! loving the Peron's tree frog


 Thanks mate, Yes the Peron's are pretty cool! Found easily over 100 within a few ours that night..


----------



## Barrett (Jan 29, 2013)

PythonOwner25 said:


> Thanks mate, Yes the Peron's are pretty cool! Found easily over 100 within a few ours that night..



Nice, I've found a few while on holidays here in pottsvile. the main frog here seems to Dainty green tree frogs, 100s of them around.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Jan 30, 2013)

Barrett said:


> Nice, I've found a few while on holidays here in pottsvile. the main frog here seems to Dainty green tree frogs, 100s of them around.


 Ah yeah I found heaps of them in Cairns last year, I love the sound of their call!


----------



## jordanmulder (Jan 31, 2013)

Stunning shots mate! I particularly lov the second from the end L.aurea. Impressive stuff mate!


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Feb 2, 2013)

jordanmulder said:


> Stunning shots mate! I particularly lov the second from the end L.aurea. Impressive stuff mate!


 Thanks mate!


----------

